# Bikr im Kreis Stormarn?



## Jläbbischer (1. Februar 2009)

Da ich erst seit kurzem hier lebe, kenne ich praktisch keine Geländestrecken fürs MTB. Eigendlich nur den Wald direkt hinter meiner Wohn- und Arbeitsstelle, die "Sülfelder Tannen", die nur aus normalen Waldwegen bestehen. War zwar auch schon mal in Richtung Reinfeld/ Zarpen gefahren, konnte mir da aber nicht viel ansehen.

Bin aber kin extrem MTBler. Will einfach mal nur vom Asphalt un den sehr gut ausgebauten Waldwegen weg.


----------



## Hegi (1. Februar 2009)

touren gibts hier 

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/communi...te_date` DESC&search_federal=&search_country=


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (1. Februar 2009)

im Sachsenwald, Aumühle und an der Bille gibt es einiges


----------



## Jläbbischer (1. Februar 2009)

Das scheint ja schon einiges zu sein. Werd mir die Seiten mal genauer anschauen. 

Morgen will ich, wenns Wetter nicht zu schlimm ist, mal eben mit dem Zug nach Travemünde und von dort aus nach Grömitz. Je nachdem dann wieder nach Travemünde zurück oder schon in Neustadt in den Zug.

Das wird sich aber erst Morgen früh um 6 nach einem Blick auf Onlinewetter entscheiden. Bin grad noch ein klein wenig unschlüssig.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. Februar 2009)

Hi,
komme aus Großhansdorf/Ahrensburg. Bei uns direkt im Großhansdorfer Wald gibt es was. Richtung Lütjensee und Großensee. Zwischen Ahrensfelde und Stapelfeld im Hötigbaum gibt es in bischen was und
bei Trittau in der Hahnheide.

Cu


----------



## Daddelmann (2. Februar 2009)

Lütjensee waren ein paar einzelne Gaps und Drops, oder? Was gibt es denn in Stapelfeld und in Trittau??


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. Februar 2009)

ja auch.

Das was er sucht. 
Ein paar schöne Strecken und Hügel wo sich mal schön austoben kann. Besonders in der Hahnheide sind für norddeutsche Verhältnisse hohe Berge.

Da kriegt man schon ein paar schöne Touren zusammen.

Hab ich auch lange nicht mehr gemacht. Aber spätestens wenn es wieder ein paar Grad wärmer sind


----------



## Daddelmann (2. Februar 2009)

sach frühzeitig bescheid, mein bike ist ja tourentauglich


----------



## Jläbbischer (2. Februar 2009)

Habs geschafft, von Tavemünde Strand bei fast ständigen 80-90 Km/H Gegenwind bis nach Grömitz und dann wieder bis nach Neustadt zurück, weils anfing Dunkel zu werden. Sonst wäre ich bei Rückenwind noch bis Travemünde zurück...

Trittau könnt interessant werden, da ich da eh noch jemanden besuchen wollte. Dann würd ich aber per Bahn oder Bus kommen, da es doch über 20 Kilometer sind und ich nicht schon auf dem Weg dahin geschafft sein will, je nach Wetter


----------

